# Further Confusion 2011



## Sluggy (Jul 1, 2010)

I know it's probably a bit early, but I was wondering if anyone plans to go to FurCon in January near SF (it's actually San Jose I think). If anyone has been there before, what is it like, did you meet anyone from FAF, how big an event is it, etc.?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh god, I wish I could be there. I was however in the same hotel that FC is held in once. It was funny because I was freaking out about how FC is held here and everyone else with me couldn't figure out why I was that excited.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 2, 2010)

I would like to go but just a tad bit to far for me drive.
Tho I can easy get there in less than half a day drive.


----------



## CatWaffles (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm probably going to go since I live in california but I've never been to it so I cannot answer your questions. However, I heard that it is the second biggest furry con if that helps.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll start going once I move to Oregon...

...which will be...like, eight years from now. XD.


----------



## Romanpower (Jul 9, 2010)

I have been there, this last January! I did meet people from FA, but not from FAF. Furcon is a large convention. They had around 430 suiters, and a full house in the large dealers den. I loved the convention! Watching the fursuiters running around in the critterlymicps (fursuiter games), talking to artists in the dealers den and browsing threw there artwork on sale. There are also a ton of panels ranging from how to draw, to living with the fandom. The location is great for the downtown life, so there is a lot of food places. The Hotel is very nice, and is quite large. To suit the whole con. Any other questions? ^^!

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2011/


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm gonna make an attempt to go to this.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

To say the least I'd like to go... I'll probably see if any of my immediate friends would be game and after that the hotel accommodations... Prices aren't that bad actually.

Hm... random inquiry who would be willing to split a room if I did go?


----------

